# :: ECS Tuning :: MKI 1.8T Hybrid Oil Pan Conversion Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Is your TT low? Don't risk cracking your oil pan and the possibility of destroying your engine! Install our oil pan kit and have peace of mind! 

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like a solid kit.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what about the sensor?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

This kit is for cars with out oil level sensors. 

Jason


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

but ours have them


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Some do and some do not. As I said this is for cars that do not have an oil level sensor. 

Jason


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Find me a TT that doesn't have one, please.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The model year 2000 TT's came with no oil level sensor. Any ATC engine does not come with an oil level sensor. 

Check the VIN on the car below. 

Clicky clicky 

Jason


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

According to etka ATC cars had a sensor  I even used the VIN from your awesome reference.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Now what you guys should really do is develop a delete plug for the oil level sensor. I had to do this when I switched to a steel bottom pan.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If you look above the part you referenced you will see the part number for the oil pan with no sensor - The model says ATC 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/038103601ma/ES12000/

Picture.










Jason


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ok, Seems like it could go either way as I am too lazy to look up the wiring harnesses.

Regardless no one really wants a FWD 180hp so why not make a product that the majority could use.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

It's mainly for GTI and Jetta guys but it can be used on some TT applications. Which is why I posted it in the TT forum. 

Jason


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

make one with the sensor opening, and ill buy one 100%... just saying


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Jaymo there are ones on eBay with them.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

link plz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Next time on my computer I'll send you it. I'm kinda drunk at a bar cougar hunting as we speak


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Next time on my computer I'll send you it. I'm kinda drunk at a bar cougar hunting as we speak


Lol dont drink to much you might not like what you wake up to in the morning:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bahahaha Jaymo knows what I'm talking about


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Bahahaha Jaymo knows what I'm talking about


lol thats awesome!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought you'd enjoy that haha


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

The 2000 model does indeed have the sensor. I do need a new pan so i'll be investing soon if a model you sell does have the sensor.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I thought you'd enjoy that haha


you ever got around finding the link ?


----------

